# Park sprinklers



## ACAB1312LIGHTER (Nov 6, 2021)

I keep finding what I think are safe places to sleep, to wake up scrambling to get my girl, dog, and our gear out of the seemingly endless sprinkler systems in the greater Los Angeles area. I mean side walks, random cut outs on buildings, everything gets watered generously for an area that has almost no fresh water to call its own. The park I'm in has the usual "pop outta the earth to fuck your night up" systems, is there a way to either stop a couple from popping up around where we're trying to sleep,, or a way to shut them off that's generally accessable? Any ideas help. Can I just put something heavey on the mofos?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 6, 2021)

Orange traffic cones, buckets? Idk. Even a cardboard box with a rock in it placed on the side you're sleeping on so the spray hits the box and ricochets off of it instead of on you? That could also be a decent alarm system as the box would make a percussive sound as it's being sprayed and you could wake up a little less dramatically, take your time to collect yourselves and gtfo. Depending on the style of sprinkler, sometimes you can adjust them so that they only hit a small area away from your camp. I think there's probably a few creative ways to thwart those fucking things. Just look at your surroundings and see what sort of objects/materials are at your disposal.


----------



## ACAB1312LIGHTER (Nov 6, 2021)

Traffic cone... Why TF didn't I think of that. Thank you!


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 6, 2021)

If you can find the water meter, usually located in those sidewalk ground holes with metal or concrete lids that have the municipal water company's name on them, you can shut the water off with a wrench or vise grips. But it will turn off the water to the whole park, not just the sprinklers.


----------



## ACAB1312LIGHTER (Nov 7, 2021)

Stiv Rhodes said:


> If you can find the water meter, usually located in those sidewalk ground holes with metal or concrete lids that have the municipal water company's name on them, you can shut the water off with a wrench or vise grips. But it will turn off the water to the whole park, not just the sprinklers.


GOOD CALL. I found one that wasn't the water company, but it was a valve shut off just the area I was trying to sleep, so hopefully it goes unnoticed til I travel on


----------



## Colinleath (Nov 8, 2021)

ACAB1312LIGHTER said:


> GOOD CALL. I found one that wasn't the water company, but it was a valve shut off just the area I was trying to sleep, so hopefully it goes unnoticed til I travel on


If you know it's just a few, carry yogurt containers/ any other small plastic tub that's big enough. I've done this before (only had one sprinkler to deal with) and it worked well.


----------



## ACAB1312LIGHTER (Nov 8, 2021)

Colinleath said:


> If you know it's just a few, carry yogurt containers/ any other small plastic tub that's big enough. I've done this before (only had one sprinkler to deal with) and it worked well.


Ah I have dog food cans that would be perfect.


----------



## WanderLost (Nov 8, 2021)

Throw a dirty t shirt or something over it.


----------



## TheDesertMouse (Nov 15, 2021)

I litterally get up, walk over to the thing, and give it a nice sharp kick. Break the sprayer right off the hose supplying it. The water still gushes out of coarse, but it stays at ground level, you just gotta make sure it wont drain into your spot.

When I see a nice green lawn, ESPECIALLY anywhere in california, I assume it has sprinklers.I Find them and sabotage the nearest ones before I sleep.

Finding the shutoff valve is really the way to go though. I just have no tolerance for that shit fucking with me at 2am.
If you find the shut off, because these things usually only go off at night, they can remain off for a long time before someone notices. Which has the benefit of fucking up their stupid unnecessary status-symbol waste of water landscaping.


----------



## TheFreemanguy (Dec 3, 2021)

Heavy stones on only the ones you don't want to turn on


----------



## AZ4L (Apr 6, 2022)

Find the little plastic green/brown/tan valve box in the grass somewhere there are usually a couple next to eachother scattered around park fields around the sprinkler zones. If the valve has the top middle piece, you can twist it tight and it won't let the water pass thru the valve. There are sometimes the traditional lever shut off before the valve also. Some sprinkler valves dont have that top piece to twist but alot do. It's a "flow control" know they call it. Always in the middle of the 3


----------



## TheFreemanguy (Jun 11, 2022)

Always your dirtiest clothes on sprinklers...or bottles, rocks...the ex wife


----------

